# Iltis wiring schematic needed



## jmossporter (27 Jun 2008)

I am seeking information on the following: Does anyone have access to the wiring schematic for the charging indicator light in Speedometer in an Ilits jeep?  I have a manual but it is missing pages 5-2-8 through to 5-3-1 which is unfortunately where this schematic is.  
Thanks


----------



## medic65726 (27 Jun 2008)

1. Ask for help at http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/iltis/ it is a great group of Iltis owners and much help to us all.
2. Get an electronic copy of all the manuals. They occasionally come up for sale on CD on E-Bay or ask the group, I'm sure someone will share. I'd e-mail them, but it is way too big to send that way.
PM if you need more help.


----------



## jmossporter (27 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the information - I'll get on it right away.  Janice


----------

